# santa cruz forrest



## LokdOutNSmokedOut (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to SF for a month, leaving april 12th 2011 from southern ca, leaving may 1st. I'm thinking of squatting in the forrests around santa cruz for about half/most of the time im there. anyone know of any good spots there, or possibly want to squat the forrest with me? i've been looking around the forums and seen posts about the drug ops going on in the forrests in nor cal and don't wanna get murdered over some stupid shit. i've got a decent sized tarp in my pack that i was thinking of using for shelter while im there. i could use any other tips about where to squat anywhere between san louis obispo and san francisco. i camp with my dad alot and when i was in the cub scouts, and so im not stupid about camping. i've never squatted in the forrest before and so i'm mainly looking for tips, wild vegetation in the area i can look up that would be useful, fire laws in the area, ect. thanx. - Joe.


----------



## plagueship (May 5, 2011)

a ton of people used to squat on ucsc campus, i heard they were cracking down though. and people definitely grow or grew weed there too.

there are a ton of forests around there but they are mostly up in the hills, not very easy to get to. plus it's santa cruz so there is a methhead, drainbow, or crimethinc punk living in every bush.


----------



## flashinglights (Jul 23, 2011)

The highway north to San Jose turns into forest pretty quick. That's where I'd be if I was bent on crashing in the area. SC itself is like plagueship said. Busting at the seams with unhappy folk in every crack and crevice already.


----------



## LokdOutNSmokedOut (Nov 16, 2011)

i went up to sc and yeah. i didn't like it too much. alot of adicts and the spange sucked.


----------

